
China is using debt traps to control the South China Sea - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/china-mission-to-control-the-south-china-sea-2019-3
======
taobility
At least it's better than using military to control there. isn't it, US?

~~~
mvid
Is it though?

